# wo ist mkfs.xfs (geloest)

## Sindbad

Das war eigendlich auch schon meine Frage.

Ich will ein XFS Dateisystem mit mkfs.xfs erstellen, 

aber das programm scheint es nicht zu geben.

Wie kann ich es nachinstallieren?Last edited by Sindbad on Sat Oct 08, 2011 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Kurz und knapp  :Smile: 

```
# emerge sys-fs/xfsprogs
```

----------

## Sindbad

Danke, hab es grade gemacht.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur kurz angemerkt, sofern der Dateiname bekannt ist eignet sich für so eine suche auch

```
app-portage/pfl

     Available versions:  2.2 {+network-cron}

     Installed versions:  2.2(11:48:03 PM 09/12/2011)(network-cron)

     Homepage:            http://www.portagefilelist.de/index.php/Special:PFLQuery2

     Description:         PFL is an online searchable file/package database for Gentoo
```

 bestens  :Wink: 

Hiermit lassen sich eben auch Dateien finden die nicht installiert sind.

Siehe auch http://www.portagefilelist.de/

Das würde in diesem Fall dann zb so aussehen (eine suche nach mkfs.xfs) 

```
e-file mkfs.xfs

 *  sys-fs/xfsprogs

        Available Versions:     2.10.2-r0 2.10.1-r0 2.9.7-r0 2.9.6-r0 2.9.5-r0 2.9.4-r0 2.8.11-r0 2.8.10-r0 3.1.5 2.7.3-r0 3.1.4 2.7.11-r0 3.1.2 2.6.36-r0 2.10.1 2.6.36 3.0.3 2.6.25-r0 3.0.3-r0 2.6.25 3.0.1-r1                                                                       

        Homepage:               http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/                                                                            

        Description:            xfs filesystem utilities

        Matched Files:          /sbin/mkfs.xfs;
```

Ist ne feine Sache  :Smile: 

----------

